# New Zealand Migration Agents



## The Ace (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I noticed that migration agents in NZ are now needing to be registered to give immigration advice. Does anyone know a good registered agent in Auckland that they can recommend?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Ace said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I noticed that migration agents in NZ are now needing to be registered to give immigration advice. Does anyone know a good registered agent in Auckland that they can recommend?


Just one question - why do you need one? Unless you have a borderline case, I'd do it myself at Immigration New Zealand.


----------

